# Stoned Little Kid



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Too funny, little guy after the dentist

http://break.com/index/stoned-little-kid-after-dentist-visit.html


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that..oh...my...gah!!! best video ever. just show him that when he's 16 and he'll never do drugs


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Is this gunna be forever? ROfl.. toooo cute...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

omg, that's hilarious.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL that just made my day . That was funny thanks for sharing.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

hahaha that cracked me up. Poor little guy!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

OH man that is just sick. Funny and cute as hell, but sick man. I'll have to keep mind not to gas my daugthers at the dentist.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm sure your daughters would much rather stand the pain of getting a bunch of teeth pulled without anesthesia... Clearly this little guy just reacted to the N20 a little weird.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yeah, he'll sober up in an hour and wont even remember what went down by the time the tooth fairy comes. virtually harmless.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's debate about the long term effect of general anesthetics and young children. Should be avoided if you can, IMO. Locals are just as good.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> There's debate about the long term effect of general anesthetics and young children. Should be avoided if you can, IMO. Locals are just as good.


agreed, but depends on the procedure of course  I had general once, for plastic surgery following an accident, but that's the only time  all others were just local..... I tell you, local when I broke my hand SUCKED! the freezing hurt 15-20x more than the Doctor correcting the break.... not to mention he injected in about 15 spots LOL


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I totaly agree eric!!!!
Julie had 2 pulled out (she couldnt wait for them to fall out and cost way more then she got under her pillow lol)
they just used a jell to freeze her gums .
I have never seen gas used on a kid !
But funny video..............


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I have only had general once to have my wisdom teeth removed since it involved snapping them out of my jaw (not just pulling them out like nice cooperative teeth would do - they even had to leave one in cause it grew in sideways).

Local is always crummy too. Hate it at the dentists. Always hurts and tastes bad too


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I broke my elbow, got 2 surgeies for that (general ani) and have had my wisdom teeth (they put you part under, you don't really remember, and the tie you to the chair lol) and 10 additional teeth pulled, and a couple cavities (all before the age of 17 except the wisdoms, which was a couple years ago (i'm 22)


I turned out fine


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I think if i were that young, i probably would have freaked out also, or just went with it lol.
I also got put under for my wisdom teeth a couple years ago, was 17or18. It took like a minute to put me down lol and i woke up soooo groggy, T3s were nice but nothing special....that i noticed


----------

